# Bi-fold wardrobe doors



## woodcarver (31 Aug 2018)

A customer has asked me to make some bi-fold wardrobe doors, aperture 2300 high x 1460 wide.
There will be two doors on each side approximate 365mm each.
What can I make these doors out of?
The door track I have say a minimum of 20mm for the door thickness.
Ordinary mdf is too heavy. Ultralight I would be concerned about the mdf remaining straight over that height.
Another option would be to fabricate my own by making a frame work and skinning it with mdf or similar.

Has anyone got any suggestions on this one? 

Regards


----------



## johnnyb (31 Aug 2018)

Tulipwood frame and 9mm mdf panel.


----------

